# Moebius resin Wonder Woman!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I finished her just two lousy days late to make the 2017 list.
Lotsa photos:
Wonder Woman










Methinks I did okay, considering I usually do planes and spaceships.
The only reason I managed her eyes was that one old 000 brush I have that only has 3 hairs left on it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Bodice: 
Airbrushed Basecoat of ModelMaster Aluminum. 
Airbrush and hand-brush Pre-shaded with MM Burnt Metal.
Final coat: MM Stoplight Red Metallic (which is transparent)

Skirt: 
Same as above, but final color was Olds Engine Blue Metallic (also transparent)

Both the dullcoated, shaded with black chalk pastels on a flat brush, and dullcoated again.

Skin: 
Good ol' Floquil Railroad flesh
Shading done with chalk pastels on a flat brush, using an orangey-ochre and a rose.

The gold is just good ol' Testors square-bottle gold!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Excellent! :thumbsup:


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

Superb.


----------



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful! This is astounding work! For a guy who usually does planes and spaceships, your mastery of figure modeling has left me in awe. How many dedicate figure modelers do you suppose could kit-bash a spaceship or concoct some Luft 46 aircraft as well as you do figures?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That is just outstanding.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Excellent, John! The shading on her outfit is just beautiful. Likewise on the face and other body parts. Might not have finished in time for 2017 but at least you're off to a good start for 2018.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow! Imagine what you can do when you get good at this! 

Seriously... Superb work! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## YellowBronco (Mar 22, 2017)

I don't see any Wonder Woman, especially any Lynda Carter shows


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks kids! 



YellowBronco said:


> I don't see any Wonder Woman, especially any Lynda Carter shows


I have no idea what this means.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

John P said:


> Thanks, kids!
> 
> 
> I have no idea what this means.


Maybe that she never was called "Wonder Woman" in the film? Other than that, I'm at a loss, too!


----------



## Arvison8 (Feb 18, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful job! I'd date her!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

WOW! Just...WOW!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

rhinooctopus said:


> Beautiful job! I'd date her!


Oh, like she'd have any of us! :lol:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

John P said:


> Oh, like she'd have any of us! :lol:


*you guys!

(I'm always optimistic when it's about Linda.) :grin2:


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

I really like what you did with your WW. Excellent work. How about adding this one in your huge collection....

https://www.monstersinmotion.com/cart/lifesize-collectibles-item-list-u-z-c-5_261/justice-league-wonder-woman-life-size-display-p-24424


----------



## HarryDean (Aug 30, 2017)

Amazing work as always!!


----------

